# Tie down points



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

My ck3510 its really hard to find the right place to tie down for trailering. The rear I use a shackle on the drawbar, not sure if even that is legal. the front is impossible unless using the bucket. I have been thinking of welding d rings or shackles onto the front where the brush guard bolts to the front frame. (the front axle has lines along it). Any ideas or what do others do? I move tractor and skid steer between our sons farm and ours fairly often. Bob


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I like to connect to tractor frame or axles.


----------



## Diamondback48 (8 mo ago)

ck3510hb said:


> My ck3510 its really hard to find the right place to tie down for trailering. The rear I use a shackle on the drawbar, not sure if even that is legal. the front is impossible unless using the bucket. I have been thinking of welding d rings or shackles onto the front where the brush guard bolts to the front frame. (the front axle has lines along it). Any ideas or what do others do? I move tractor and skid steer between our sons farm and ours fairly often. Bob


I did weld two D-rings to a plate and put it on top of the brush guard mounting bolts. It works great. I also use a shackle on the drawbar. You would think Kioti and all manufacturers would put tie down points on their tractors. Hard to understand why they don’t.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Seeing how this thread is almost 5 years old, I doubt if the original poster is still around here........But, food for thought, I just use 5K straps and not chains to tie mine to the trailer when I haul it...........One over the FEL arms and one snaked through the rear axle.......Seems to work just fine......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look at the FEL mounting frame, there may be a ring that drops down where the frame bolts to the tractor. Mine has one, at least. I go over the rear axle as well, and use straps rather than chains so I don't scratch the paint.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

unsquidly said:


> Seeing how this thread is almost 5 years old, I doubt if the original poster is still around here........But, food for thought, I just use 5K straps and not chains to tie mine to the trailer when I haul it...........One over the FEL arms and one snaked through the rear axle.......Seems to work just fine......


Still around, I avoid the fel because of the rule/law about tying down unit and attachments separately. Had one accident and then put insurance on trailer and each piece of equip. The lawyer tried hard to find anything wrong to shift blame. To many sharp edges for me to use straps. Just over cautious. Bob


----------

